# IVF: Egg Collection...



## africaqueen

I have been reading so many different books etc and majority of women say EC is very painful??
I am starting to panic now, even though we are ages away from that stage and i would do anything to have our baby, i have suffered enough pain already so want to be prepared to ask for extra pain relief etc, rather than enter into this blindly, kwim?:blush:

So please could any of you ladies who have had EC, post your experience here?

for instance, what drugs were used, hw many eggs were taken and how long it took? also what clinic u used? Thank u xxx


----------



## Lolly1985

Hello Africaqueen

Please do not worry, EC is not as bad as it appears some books say! I had mine done under sedation, not general anesthetic. I was worried I would hear the docs or feel what was happening but I remember nothing, only waking up after about 20 mins to be told it was all done. I had 7 eggs. Was discharged after a piece toast and a drink.

When I got home had cramping and some blood but was nothing more than what felt like period pains. In total the feeling lasted about 2 days and I was fine by the time it came to ET. Please don't worry, it honestly is ok!

Lolly xxxxx


----------



## Blue12

My experience was the most painful thing I have ever been through (twice - worse the second time even though I had less eggs taken - first time 24, second time 10). The nurses and doctors were shocked that I could feel anything and that I reacted the way I did. Two of my real life friends were perfectly fine.

*BUT* I have yet to meet a single person on BnB who has had a painful experience. And many of them have gone out for lunch after EC.

You will be fine hun. xo


----------



## Kristin83

Mine was this past Wednesday...They sedated me, it took about a half an hour. They got 17 eggs!

After I woke up they gave me some crackers, asked me how I was feeling (I had a little spotting) but not sick or dizzy and they let me go after another 30 minutes

I stayed in bed that day and the next with a little pain but nothing that 2 extra strength Tylenol every few hours didn't take care of. 

Don't worry, I was nervous too but was amazed when it was over that it went as simple as it did! Good Luck :flower:


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks girls 

Blue- Glad to see the experience was totally worth it with u! hope ur pregnancy is happy and healthy 

Kristin- Best of luck for your 2ww. Hope you get that BFP at the end of it 

Lolly- When are you having treatment again?

We are probs looking at starting our 1st cycle around may now.

xxx


----------



## Lolly1985

I've had 1 failed ICSI, now on zolodex injections, starting 2nd ICSI in march :happydance:

Are you having IVF or ICSI?

Hope you are a bit more at ease bout EC xxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsJA

Hi Africaqueen,

Mine was totally fine; I was under general anaesthetic so I didn't feel a thing!

I think that in most places they will sedate you quite heavily or put you out altogether - but it does vary depending on the country you're in.

I had a bit of pain later that was like a bad period pain, but I took some panadol and it was all good.

No need to be nervous :hugs:

Good luck to you hon xx


----------



## Ruthalaska

I had mine under IV sedation (not a general) but I don't remember a thing about the retrieval. I was on the table chatting with the nurses and then they told me I would be feeling sleepy, and the next thing I remember it was over and I was in recovery. 

I was a bit groggy and sleepy most of the day and had crampy-type pain, but they prescribed vicodin for me and it was totally fine once I took it. The next day I felt fine, just a little crampy when I peed, and didn't need any medication at all. 

So it was not a big deal, really. Don't worry.

(And the best thing is . . . it worked! Any pain or discomfort throughout the whole process was totally worth it.)


----------



## rachelle1975

I had mine done under GA, no pain, it's hurt more when I've stubbed my toe! came round, couple of painkillers & that afternoon I was at home preparing dinner!! Last time a was petrified despite reassurances..!!


----------



## KimB1980

I had IVF in 2009 at Bourn Hall in Cambridge. Egg Collection took about half hour and 7 eggs were retrieved in total. I can honestly say it was less painful than I thought. I was completely awake the whole time - the theatre team were wonderful and very kind. I watched the whole procedure on the monitor so saw the needle go through the side of my womb and into each ovary. I had a suppository and local anaesthetic - it was uncomfortable and sore. Afterwards there was a little bleeding and I went home about an hour later and spent the rest of the day on the sofa. 
Good luck to all you lovely ladies ttc. If you have any questions please let me know and i'll try to help.


----------



## mrssunshine78

Hi i just had my egg collection on friday, and i'm still feeling pretty awful, but i'm at risk of ohss. The collection itself wasn't painful, i was sedated and didn't feel a thing. Afterwards i was quite uncomfortable, but just like very bad period pains, and it hurt after i'd passed urine. Today i feel bloated and sick.

it seems that most people are fine

good luck
xx


----------



## africaqueen

Lolly- We are going to be having IVF as far as i know as DH is fine and the prob lies with me having no tubes? Best of luck for your ICSI in march. Hopefully i wont be far behind you in cycles  x

MrsJA- Huge congrats on your pregnancy! i love reading success stories as it makes it all seem so much more real to why we are doing it ;-) hope the rest of your pregnancy is happy and healthy x

Ruthalaska- CONGRATS! wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy x

Rachelle- best of luck with your forthcoming IVF. We may be cycle buddies ;-) x

Kim- Thank you for sharing, and how lovely to see a pic of the poss result. She is beautiful ;-)x

Well i am feeling a little less scared now as majority of you have said that is was not too bad so far. I guess its fear of the unknown. I would much prefer if our clinic offered GA but im not sure about that as we have yet to have a appt. Fingers x'd! lol

xxx


----------



## glitterqueen

hey africaqueen
my clinic doesnt do ga either but my fs prescribed 3 x 10mg tamazepam, i didnt get to egg collection but i took one tablet to see what it was like and knocked me out so i hope three will have me unconscious! i am worried about it too - going in march- but my nurse told me it is 15 mins of being uncomfortable for hopefully a lot of reward good luck x


----------



## f10na

arficaqueen, you asked the question for me,i am having my egg collection next week and when i asked about the pain they said it wouldn't be bad with the drugs given, but i had folicle reduction in November and felt everything so hoping its not too painful, will fill you in once i know for myself, ivf next week :) fingers crossed x


----------



## Doodar

I understand your fears and it is fear of the unknown. I felt exactly the same, but you have nothing to worry about hun. My clinic offers GA and IV sedation. I opted for the IV sedation because you recover quicker from it. The clinic assured me that if I felt anything at all the beauty of having the IV sedation is that they can take it as far as a GA if you need it. That made me feel so much better. I didn't need a GA though. I had heavy sedation and was away with the fairies, didn't feel a thing, no pain, no bleeding and didn't need any pain relief. I wouldn't think twice about having it done again. Good Luck with your treatment. x


----------



## africaqueen

Mrssunshine- Good luck for when u test! Im assuming u have had ET now?? x

Glitterqueen and f10na- good luck girls! keep me posted x

Doodar- that sedation sounds fab! im ok with a GA as i had 2 last yr and came round very quickly and recovered well and one operation, i was under for 4hrs so i must be ok with it. 

xxx


----------



## rachelle1975

africaqueen said:


> Rachelle- best of luck with your forthcoming IVF. We may be cycle buddies ;-) xx

Hey,

Well I just woke up from my second GA/EC and apart from mild cramps I'm just fine... You will be too :thumbup:


----------



## JaniceT

Hi Africaqueen, I do hope that you'll have your dreams fulfilled this time around.

I did 3 full ICSI cycles, each with more than 20 mature eggs retrieved. First 2 cycles hurt like hell under Dr. A. Was in so much pain for a week. I was on IV sedation. 

The 3rd cycle was under a different hospital and doctor. Was also on IV sedation. After that, mild pain only for 2 days. He is really good at what he does.

Don't worry too much, you'll be just fine :)


----------



## africaqueen

Rachelle- wow! when you having ET? Best of luck x

JaniceT- Congrats on your pregnancy! ur bump is fab ;-) serious bump envy here! lol x


----------



## rachelle1975

Not sure, all went to blast last time so fingers crossed. Fert report tomorrow, provisional transfer Thursday but hopefully Saturday!x


----------



## africaqueen

rachelle1975 said:


> Not sure, all went to blast last time so fingers crossed. Fert report tomorrow, provisional transfer Thursday but hopefully Saturday!x

Best of luck! keep me updated xxx


----------



## JaniceT

africaqueen said:


> Rachelle- wow! when you having ET? Best of luck x
> 
> JaniceT- Congrats on your pregnancy! ur bump is fab ;-) serious bump envy here! lol x

Thank you, AfricaQueen. Been following your posts and seeing you go through so much makes me want to give you a really big hug now. It's a huge challenge at times with the TTC journey but I am pretty sure you'll be a happy Mama one day soon :) all the very best to your ICSI! Babydust to you!


----------



## Springflower

I've had EC three times now under sedation and it's been fine. When they sedate you it's wierd (but kinda good) you're a bit sleepy and aware of whats doing on but it doesnt relly hurt. I was so scared at first and really wanted a GA but now I much prefer sedation as you get to leave the clinic much quicker after!

Good luck!:hugs:


----------

